# Saw-shelled turtle



## hornet (Mar 26, 2007)

just got a couple of pics of my biggest saw shelled and thought i would post them, enjoy


----------



## tan (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW, he has a beautiful shell!!


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2007)

i know, i also keep kreffts and they just have a plain shell but these guys its got nice color and the beaut pattern to it, hope to breed them when they are older


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats amazing, u dont see many turtle pictures on here unfortunatly.


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2007)

no you dont, i'll take pics of the rest of the group and post them


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2007)

1st 2 are my 2 kreffts and 3rd pic is my other saw shelled


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 26, 2007)

The krefts are nice too but the saw-shelled is definatly a stand out.


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2007)

i get my own endangered mary river turtle this week


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow thats awesome!!!


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2007)

i'll be sure to post pics, i need new camera batteries that actually last a bit then i will photograph all my herps


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 26, 2007)

hey hornet. your turtles are looking great mate 
mel


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks, how are yours mel, got pics?


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah mate. will post em after i eat dinner 
they are good. pigs just like yours i bet.


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2007)

yup mine sure are, altho they prefer fingers, go straight past the food to my fingers lol, never bitten but you canb tell they want to


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 26, 2007)

How much do they eat?


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2007)

i dont feed them much, altho have been upping the food last cuople of days, it used to be 1/4 to 1/2 a turtle block a day now its about a turtle block each a day


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2007)

when i start making my own they can gorge themselvs


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 26, 2007)

Whats in turtle block? How old r ur little guys?


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2007)

turtle block is just frozen turtle food, not exaclty sure what it contains but it comes in 100g packs, my guys are yearlings


----------



## mrdestiny (Mar 27, 2007)

Although it may be labelled Turtle Food, that doesn't mean it is good for them. Apparently it consists of scraps from the abattoir floor and certainly not recommended to be used as their sole type of food. Try giving them what they would find in the wild, ie primarily fish.
Allan


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2007)

yea they have fish in the tank with them that they pick on, also give them prawns, going to start making my own turtle food soon, at least then i know whats in it


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Mar 27, 2007)

Mr bedli there buetiful


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2007)

snakeboy5000 said:


> Mr bedli there buetiful



huh?


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 27, 2007)

yay hornet i got 2 marry rivers  they are so adorable and brilliant and gorgious and....


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2007)

post pics, i'll post pics of mine when i get it


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 27, 2007)

ok will be the first time ive posted pics so hope i get it right  i will make a thread for them soon .... only 1 of robert so far ( named after robert the bruce because hes from under the bruce hyway  yes i am mental but its a good kind of mental) .....

wait how do i do it?


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2007)

hes from under the bruce highway?


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 27, 2007)

hehe not really but we drove all the way up there to get it and the bruce does go over the marry at one point  i bought off expansa


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2007)

this wont be my 1st purchase from expansa and wont be my last


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 27, 2007)

did you see the ones in need of a new home they have at the moment..... i was thinking about it but its just getting back up there .... damn shame they didnt say last week i just came back from rocky this weekend could have stopped in


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2007)

yea, i'm gonna build a pond and might take a couple


----------



## ldheav (Mar 27, 2007)

Where did you score the saw shelles from


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2007)

lone pive koala sanctuary $30 great deal i thought


----------



## expansa1 (Mar 27, 2007)

bunnykin said:


> did you see the ones in need of a new home they have at the moment..... i was thinking about it but its just getting back up there .... damn shame they didnt say last week i just came back from rocky this weekend could have stopped in



Hey Bunnykin, the free turtles have to be personally picked up from Currumbin Sanctuary ONLY!
Not from me! I'm just organising new homes for the little guys and am the Currumbin Sanctuary's contact!

Regards,

Craig


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2007)

where is currumbin?


----------



## cris (Mar 27, 2007)

mrdestiny said:


> Although it may be labelled Turtle Food, that doesn't mean it is good for them. Apparently it consists of scraps from the abattoir floor and certainly not recommended to be used as their sole type of food. Try giving them what they would find in the wild, ie primarily fish.
> Allan



Fish would make up very little of a shot necks diet as they would rarely(if ever) catch a heathly fish in the wild IMO, they would obiviously eat and dead or dying fish they find but i doubt it would be a large portion of their diet. Long necks are differant and would eat a fair amount of fish but i think they would still get alot of invetebrates as well. Fish are still great food for both but i think invertebrates are also very important as is vegetable matter for older short necks. Short necks gennerally forage while long necks are ambush predators.

I feed mine fish, various invertebrates, prawns, dog/cat food, water plants, rodent, chopped up chicken necks, fish food pellets and various bits of animal. They also get wobaroo suplement on their meat sometimes. I think that frozen turtle food is a rip off and its very messy.

Hopefully Craig or someone will correct me if im wrong, it would also vary alot between species not just the length of their necks. 

Does anyone know the details about saw shells being able to eat cane toads?

Oh yeah, nice turtles hornet


----------



## cris (Mar 27, 2007)

hornet said:


> where is currumbin?



goldcoast


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks, thought so, one thing, wouldnt feeding rodents be messy, they normally tear their food apart


----------



## xander (Mar 27, 2007)

Hornet, Currumbin is in the Gold coast. Its about 20 mins from surfers paradise.Hospital(where the turtles are) is open 8 till 5, 7 days a week.


----------



## cris (Mar 27, 2007)

hornet said:


> thanks, thought so, one thing, wouldnt feeding rodents be messy, they normally tear their food apart



yeah it can be a bit messy, but i usually feed them small pieces to avoid fighting. There are also plenty of fish to clean up any small bits that the turtles miss.


----------

